# Another tip. #8????



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Mud Daubers often pack the peehole on motors. It isn't always a dangerous condition because the peestream in only a tell tale that lets you know your pump is pumping.

Here is what it sometimes looks like.










I keep a 3' length of 300# test mono in my splash well to rod the mud, eggs or larvae out. Mono won't poke a hole thru the side of the peetube like wire can.


----------

